# Phenom ii X4 965 BE cores not working equally?



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

Couldn't really find a help thread where this would fit. I am crunching and put my work load to 80% of the proc 100% of the time and started to monitor temps and then noticed that Cpu0 is between 30% and 40% while the remaining three cores are working @ 80%? Is this normal? I usually oc @ 3.9 but have had stability issues and down clocked to 3.8 could this be the problem? Temps are in range and voltage is @ 1.5  I have noticed that I can get my system stable at 3.9 the majority of the time but would crash from time to time... any help is appreciated and if this is a stupid question i apologize in advance


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 18, 2010)

If your using 1.5v it better be under a good water setup. You did not post the exact temperatures but the manufactures max temp for a PII is 62C.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

57 degrees @ 100% load


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 18, 2010)

Your heating her up at 1.5v. You cant get 3.9GHz under that? Ouch. Maybe time to look at some water cooling. Have you bumped your nb voltage at all?
Edit:
could you give us some screens for reference?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Your heating her up at 1.5v. You cant get 3.9GHz under that? Ouch. Maybe time to look at some water cooling. Have you bumped your nb voltage at all?
> Edit:
> could you give us some screens for reference?



I was mistaken... I turned the voltage to auto when I clocked her down to 3.8  Under 80% load she is running @ 1.437V and 56 degrees... I don't know how to post screen shots on the forum yet sorry


----------



## Kreij (Apr 18, 2010)

Go to www.techpowerup.org and upload the image, and then paste the IMG link into your post.
Or download and use TPUCapture.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

This morning though my Cpu0 is fine?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100418/tpu.png


----------



## neoreif (Apr 18, 2010)

The "glitch" may have been caused by the OC! Just monitor at what speed you would gain 24/7 stability and your all set!

Oh and BTW, please enclose your uploaded image code in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that we can automatically see the image in your post!


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

Well this is weird. I've been monitoring the Cpu0 since it started behaving and found that once I open firefox Cpu0 dropped down to 20%-40%? But, once I close the program it jumps back up to 80%
Here is an image with firefox on... simular to what was happening last night.
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100418/tpu1.png


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know if you've already done this, but if not:
Open up BOINC, go to Advanced-->Preferences, and set CPU usage percent to 100%.  Also enter "0" where it says "While processor usage is less than: "


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't know if you've already done this, but if not:
> Open up BOINC, go to Advanced-->Preferences, and set CPU usage percent to 100%.  Also enter "0" where it says "While processor usage is less than: "



Just getting ready to say that. 
 Whats your memory timings and volts? Is the memory set to "auto" in the BIOS? Your core voltage should be enough to hold you at your clocks, each chip is different though. Do you get any BSOD's when it reboots or shuts down? We'll get her straitened out. Lots of us here have experience with what you have. Just monitor it and see what it does. We will go from there. 
You could also try dropping your multi to 18 or 18.5, and up the FSB slowly. Im learning that my 2 965's like that FSB increase over a multi oc. Try drpping the multi to 18 and throw a 215 or so FSB at it and see what she does. 215 FSB x 18 Multi = 3.870GHz.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Just getting ready to say that.
> Whats your memory timings and volts? Is the memory set to "auto" in the BIOS? Your core voltage should be enough to hold you at your clocks, each chip is different though. Do you get any BSOD's when it reboots or shuts down? We'll get her straitened out. Lots of us here have experience with what you have. Just monitor it and see what it does. We will go from there.
> You could also try dropping your multi to 18 or 18.5, and up the FSB slowly. Im learning that my 2 965's like that FSB increase over a multi oc. Try drpping the multi to 18 and throw a 215 or so FSB at it and see what she does. 215 FSB x 18 Multi = 3.870GHz.



My memory is OC'd my timings are 9-9-9-27 Dram is at 1.64V... I've dropped the mult and upped the fsb but my proc hates the fsb being messed with... right now I have it set at x19 with 200 fsb at auto volts witch is putting it around 1.443V and 56 degrees under 80% load.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Your heating her up at 1.5v. You cant get 3.9GHz under that? Ouch. Maybe time to look at some water cooling. Have you bumped your nb voltage at all?
> Edit:
> could you give us some screens for reference?



my Nbvoltage is on auto don't know good base to start from?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 18, 2010)

If its not crashing the cpu is stable more than likely its an os or program glitch.


----------

